# ارجو المساعدة انا فى مشكلة كبيرة



## moozyy (7 أبريل 2010)

بدات فى مشروع صابون سايل وقلت ان شاء الله هعمل حاجة نضيفة وكويسة ودخلت المنتدى واخدت الطريقة وكانت النتيجة ممتازة وبعد
كدة جبت ازايز وعبات المنتج وعملت الازازة الخمسة كيلو ب10 وتتباع 12
والمنتج مااتبعش نظرا لانى فى منطقة شعبية
 يعنى بيحبو الحاجة الرخيصة 
دارت فى عقلى فكرة وقلت اعمل لهم اللى عايزينه
وعملت صابون شعبى خفيف 
وبصراحة كان جميل وبيرغى كويس 
واشتغل الحمد لله ونزلته بسعر رخيص 
الخمسة كيلو معبا ب6 جملة ويتباع ب7
وما كنتش باصص على المكسب 
قلت اعمل زبون الاول وبعدين ربنا يكرم
بس قابلتنى مشاكل كتير
اولا الصابون بيقشر اليد ويسود
وطلبى من المهندسين الاجلاء اللى اكن لهم كل التقدير والاحترام 
على تركيبة ومعادلة مظبوطة ابدا بيها مشروعى وتكون غير ضارة
والسعر اللى انا حددته هو اللى هشتغل بيه ان شاء الله 
يعنى الكيلو مثلا يكون من 50 الى 60 قرش
علشان يطلع لى منها رزق حلال
واكون شاكر لاى حد يحب يساعدنى وبارك الله فيكم ووسع الله رزقكم


----------



## إيهاب جادالله (7 أبريل 2010)

أخى العزيز أسأل الله أن يرزقك من عنده بالحلال وان يبارك لك فيه أما بخصوص المشكله الكبيره فسبب تقشير اليد هى زيادة نسبة الحامض ( السلفونك أسد ) يعنى ph أقل من 7 او صودا كاويه زياده . المواصفه القياسيه المصريه للصابون السائل ان تكون ال ph 9 يعنى قلوى أما بخصوص النسب فلا يمكن لأى حد ان يعطيهم لك لأنها تختلف بأختلاف تركيز السلفونك أسيد و الموجود فى مصر من 85% الى 96% و الصودا الكاويه و فن صناعة الصابون السائل فى حاجتين 1-معادلة الحمض مع الصودا (لازم تستخدم ph paper) و هى خادعه بعض الشئ تحتاج الى الخبره 2-الأضافات


----------



## moozyy (7 أبريل 2010)

إيهاب جادالله قال:


> أخى العزيز أسأل الله أن يرزقك من عنده بالحلال وان يبارك لك فيه أما بخصوص المشكله الكبيره فسبب تقشير اليد هى زيادة نسبة الحامض ( السلفونك أسد ) يعنى ph أقل من 7 او صودا كاويه زياده . المواصفه القياسيه المصريه للصابون السائل ان تكون ال ph 9 يعنى قلوى أما بخصوص النسب فلا يمكن لأى حد ان يعطيهم لك لأنها تختلف بأختلاف تركيز السلفونك أسيد و الموجود فى مصر من 85% الى 96% و الصودا الكاويه و فن صناعة الصابون السائل فى حاجتين 1-معادلة الحمض مع الصودا (لازم تستخدم ph paper) و هى خادعه بعض الشئ تحتاج الى الخبره 2-الأضافات


بارك الله فيك لردك عليا
على فكرة استعملت ورق bh 
وبعدين اعمل اية وانا دلوقتى صرفت فلوس على المشروع ده 
وعندى خامات وحاجات وازايز واستيكرات
وكمان بدات اعمل الاجراءات علشان مشروعى يكون رسمى
وانا عايز اكمل فى المشروع ده بس عايز اللى يدينى الخبرة والمشورى
وربنا يبارك له فى عمرة وصحته


----------



## moozyy (7 أبريل 2010)

moozyy قال:


> بدات فى مشروع صابون سايل وقلت ان شاء الله هعمل حاجة نضيفة وكويسة ودخلت المنتدى واخدت الطريقة وكانت النتيجة ممتازة وبعد
> كدة جبت ازايز وعبات المنتج وعملت الازازة الخمسة كيلو ب10 وتتباع 12
> والمنتج مااتبعش نظرا لانى فى منطقة شعبية
> يعنى بيحبو الحاجة الرخيصة
> ...


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fadiza17 (7 أبريل 2010)

اول شيء اخي العزيز اتكل على الله وخلي ثقتك بالله كبيرة 
ثانيا ارجو ان توضح لنا النسب التي اشتغلت بيها اول مرة عشان نعدل عليها معا ونضع النسب الجديدة


----------



## moozyy (7 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة اخويا اللى كان بيشترى الخامات بيعمله 
كنت بقوم بالتعبئة والتوزيع
وكنا بنعملة كالتالى
الرخيص
120 كيلو
80 لتر ماء
 6 ك سالفونيك 
ونعادلة بالصودا مذابة فى مية (التقليب يدوى)
لغاية مايكون bh اخضر فاتح
ونكون مذوبين البولى (مش عارف الكمية)فى الماء من قبلها بيوم
وبعدها نقلب كويس
وبعدها نذوب اللون فى ماء خارجى 
وبعدة الريحة فى ماء خارجى وخلاص
والعملية دى بتتم فى برميل 120 لتر
واخويا كان عايز يستبدل كيلو سالفونيك
 بكيلو ديكسابون لزيادة الرغوة
وتحسين المنج 
ده اللى اعرفة 
وياريت تفيدنى لانى فى حيرة من امرى
وبارك الله فيك لردك عليا


----------



## العجمىى (8 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يكرمك*



moozyy قال:


> بصراحة اخويا اللى كان بيشترى الخامات بيعمله
> كنت بقوم بالتعبئة والتوزيع
> وكنا بنعملة كالتالى
> الرخيص
> ...


 اخى الكريم اولا كمية سلفونيك قليلة جدااااااااا بس انت عايز صابون رخيص الثمن حقولك طريقة وانا مش مقتنع بيها بتجيب برميل 120 لتر وبتضع 85 لتر ماء وبعدين بتضع 5 كيلو سلفونيك وتضع كيلو من السيلكات وتقلب جيدااااا ثم تعادل بصودا السائلة حتى تكون ورقة ph اخضر فاتح تنبيه اخى الكريم حاول وانت بتعادل تخلبلك من الرغوة لانها بتحجز احيانا المعادلة وبعدين بتجيب كيلو ديكسابون وتضعه فى بستلة خارجية وتضع 7لتر ماء وتتركه 12 ساعة تقريبا وبتيجى بعد المده المذكورة وبتضع الديكسابون على الصابون المتعادل وتقلب جيداااااااااااااااا وبعدين اخى بتضع كيس ملح او اثنين حسب ميتقل معاك وتقلب جيدااااااااااااااااا وبعدين بتضع اللون ورائحة حسب مزاجك واخيرا تاكد من المعادلة عندما تنتهى من التقليب وصابون يهده شوية وربنا يوفقك


----------



## moozyy (8 أبريل 2010)

العجمىى قال:


> اخى الكريم اولا كمية سلفونيك قليلة جدااااااااا بس انت عايز صابون رخيص الثمن حقولك طريقة وانا مش مقتنع بيها بتجيب برميل 120 لتر وبتضع 85 لتر ماء وبعدين بتضع 5 كيلو سلفونيك وتضع كيلو من السيلكات وتقلب جيدااااا ثم تعادل بصودا السائلة حتى تكون ورقة ph اخضر فاتح تنبيه اخى الكريم حاول وانت بتعادل تخلبلك من الرغوة لانها بتحجز احيانا المعادلة وبعدين بتجيب كيلو ديكسابون وتضعه فى بستلة خارجية وتضع 7لتر ماء وتتركه 12 ساعة تقريبا وبتيجى بعد المده المذكورة وبتضع الديكسابون على الصابون المتعادل وتقلب جيداااااااااااااااا وبعدين اخى بتضع كيس ملح او اثنين حسب ميتقل معاك وتقلب جيدااااااااااااااااا وبعدين بتضع اللون ورائحة حسب مزاجك واخيرا تاكد من المعادلة عندما تنتهى من التقليب وصابون يهده شوية وربنا يوفقك


 شكرا جزيلا اخى العجمى اكثر الله من امثالك
وهل هذه المعادلة ليس بها ضرر ان شاء الله


----------



## العجمىى (8 أبريل 2010)

اخى الحبيب حاول ان تضع بعض المحسنات مثل الجلسرين وماده حافظة لعدم التعفن وان شاء الله مش حيضر احد والله الموفق


----------



## moozyy (8 أبريل 2010)

العجمىى قال:


> اخى الحبيب حاول ان تضع بعض المحسنات مثل الجلسرين وماده حافظة لعدم التعفن وان شاء الله مش حيضر احد والله الموفق


 متشكر جدا لسعة صدر حضرتك 
بس عندى استفسار
عايز اعرف كمية الجلسرين اللى اضيفها على 120 كيلو ؟
وماهو حامض الخليك(الخل العادى)لانى سمعت انه بيدى لمعة للصابون وعايز اضيفة بس احب استفسر الاول 
ولو هو مفيد احط كمية اد اية؟
وماهى المادة اللى بتخلى المواعين تلمع
ملح اللمون هل له فايدة فى الصابون السايل غير ظبط bh
هل هو ملمع للمواعين
وربنا يبارك لحضرتك ويزيدك من علمه ويطول فى عمرك...


----------



## moozyy (8 أبريل 2010)

وبعد اذنك اية هو ملح الشامبو
وسعرة كام واية الفرق بينة وبين الملح العادى وايهما احسن؟
والف شكر لحضرتك


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (8 أبريل 2010)

أخي الفاضل موضوع اللمعان لا أعرف إجابة بشكل علمي 
لكن عندنا في الشام البعض يشتري السلفنونك أسيد لتلميع أواني الألمنيوم ( أي أنه هو الذي يقوم بالمهمة ) وأهل الخبرة إن شاء الله يفيدوك
لكن ملح الليمون (ستريك أسيد)لتعديل ال ph 
و من خلال بحثي عنه في الويكيبيديا تبين أن له القدرة على تعقيد الشوارد المعدنية (التي تعيق ظهور الرغوة)
أي أنه يساعد في التخفيف من عسارة المياه ( ولاحظت ذلك عمليا في صناعة الشامبو )
أما نسبة إضافتها لا أعلم بدقة لكن ربما 0،5 % أرجو أن يصححها لنا أحد الزملاء الأكارم


----------



## fantom2006 (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم انا عامل نفس المشروع ده بس سعر الزجاجة 7.5جنيه
ولو حضرتك من مصر ومن القاهرة انا ممكن افيدك اكتر


وعلى فكرة البرميل ال220 لتر اوفر من ال120 لتر 
ونوع السلفونيك يفرق
والصودا السائلة افضل
وضع 125جرام تايلوز هيعطيك تقل
وبلاش بلى لانى التقليب اليدوى للبولى غير جيد 
fantom_r2006على الياهو
وانا تحت امرك
وعلى فكرة التصنيع بالماء الساخن افضل بكتير من الماء العادى
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## moozyy (9 أبريل 2010)

fantom2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى الكريم انا عامل نفس المشروع ده بس سعر الزجاجة 7.5جنيه
> ولو حضرتك من مصر ومن القاهرة انا ممكن افيدك اكتر
> 
> ...


 ربنا يكرمك ويوسع رزقك


----------



## العجمىى (9 أبريل 2010)

moozyy قال:


> متشكر جدا لسعة صدر حضرتك
> بس عندى استفسار
> عايز اعرف كمية الجلسرين اللى اضيفها على 120 كيلو ؟
> وماهو حامض الخليك(الخل العادى)لانى سمعت انه بيدى لمعة للصابون وعايز اضيفة بس احب استفسر الاول
> ...


 انا اسف على تاخرى فى الرد الجلسرين 100 جرام تقريبا فعلا اخى الخل بيلمع وحمض الخليك هو الخل بس لما نخففوا وضع كمية بسيطة جداااااااا وملح الليمون بيخلى القوام ثقيل وميخليش الصابون يغبش او يجير فى الشتاء لو عايز تلمع ضع كمية بسيطة جدااااااااااااااااا من الكلور وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك


----------



## العجمىى (9 أبريل 2010)

moozyy قال:


> وبعد اذنك اية هو ملح الشامبو
> وسعرة كام واية الفرق بينة وبين الملح العادى وايهما احسن؟
> والف شكر لحضرتك


 حبيبى فى الله سعر ملح الشامبو بيتراوح من 4 الى 5 جنيه للكيلو


----------



## moozyy (10 أبريل 2010)

زادك الله من علمه وبارك الله فيك 
وفى مالك وصحتك وعائلتك
اللهم امين
 انت من خيره الناس
وانا اسف لتعبك معايا
وان شاء الله هجرب كل نصايحك ليا 
ويا رب اعرف اعملها 
بس لو احتجت اى استفسار
اعذرنى هطلبه منك


----------



## العجمىى (10 أبريل 2010)

moozyy قال:


> زادك الله من علمه وبارك الله فيك
> وفى مالك وصحتك وعائلتك
> اللهم امين
> انت من خيره الناس
> ...


 اخى احنا اخوى فى الله واى حاجة انت عايزه انا فى الخدمة


----------

